# Lacey's Litter - Growth Page



## hcdoxies

Lacey's litter was born in the VERY early hours of Thursday morning!

She was in pre-labor (contractions, but no pushing yet) from 10am Wednesday morning, until she finally started pushing at 10:30pm Wednesday night.

First puppy was born at 12:30am and fourth (last) puppy was born at 7:54am.

She was so exhausted that I had to give her a shot of oxytocin to get the last puppy out. But despite the unusually long labor, all puppies came out kicking and screaming! They are all relatively equal weights and are nursing and gaining weight! Couldn't ask for anything better!


"Final Fantasty VII" Themed litter
Coats possible in this litter are shorthair, wirehair, longhair, and "silky" (cross between wirehair and longhair).

Parents can be seen here - HillCountry Dachshund's Puppies (see Lacey and Blaze)

Newborn photos!

Left to right:
*Tiffa, Barret, Aerith, and Cloud*









*Tiffa - chocolate/tan dapple female - coat undetermined - 5.5 oz at birth*









*Barret - black/tan dapple male - coat undetermined - 6.5 oz at birth*









*
Aerith - chocolate/cream dapple female - coat undetermined - 6 oz at birth*


----------



## hcdoxies

*
Cloud - red male - Looks to be a wirehair - 6.1 oz at birth*


----------



## 3Musketeers

Wow, I didn't even know doxies existed in those colors, they're beautiful. Like the FF names .
And methinks Barret might be a longhair, not sure why, just got a feeling.


----------



## hcdoxies

I may have to agree with you about Barret - good eye  His new owner doesn't care what is coat type is, though, so that's good!


----------



## wags

Your puppies are adorable.:wink: I saw the other posting of the other ones and loved them also!!!! Wow  just phenomenal, fantastic puppies! Momma dog deserves alot of rest, she did a great job! Love those pups! Just wanna hold them all LOL! Good luck with your beautiful new babies!:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy

They are so cute. Its amazing how totally different each pup is in colouring. Must be exciting watching and taking bets on what colour pup is coming out next. Mum sounds like she needs a nice big steak as a reward after all that work!


----------



## hcdoxies

Dachshund are A LOT of fun! There are SO many different varieties between coats, colors, and patterns. But even when I'm expecting all reds, it's still such a blessing to watch them being born... They are such miracles!


----------



## hcdoxies

Here's Lacey's puppies at 1 week old! They are getting BIG just like Daddy!

Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female (looks to be a wirehair)









Barret - Black/tan dapple male (looks to be longhair)









Aerith - Chocolate/cream dapple female (looks to be a shorthair)









Cloud - red male (looks to be a wirehair)


----------



## deb9017

They are precious. I love the color variety. And their tiny little ears as so cute it is killing me!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thanks for posting. They are just so cute. I never ever knew until you posted the pictures of all your pups, just how many different variations there are in the colours and the coats of doxies. I've only ever seen the black/tan and tan (or red), so this has been an education. Gorgeous pups.


----------



## hcdoxies

MollyWoppy said:


> Thanks for posting. They are just so cute. I never ever knew until you posted the pictures of all your pups, just how many different variations there are in the colours and the coats of doxies. I've only ever seen the black/tan and tan (or red), so this has been an education. Gorgeous pups.


Thank you! No worries - _everyone_ says that they had no idea this many colors/patterns existed!


----------



## rannmiller

Ok I'll take Tiffa too, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## hcdoxies

Here's Lacey's puppies at 12 days old! I'm pretty sure on the coats 

Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female wirehair









Barret - Black/tan dapple male longhair









Aerith - Chocolate/cream dapple female shorthair









Cloud - red male shorthair


----------



## hcdoxies

Oh - and a group picture!

Left to right: Tiffa, Barret, Aeirth and Cloud


----------



## 3Musketeers

Loove Barret. I like Tiffa a lot too. The eyes should be opening soon, at around 2-1/2 to 3 weeks old? Can't wait


----------



## hcdoxies

3Musketeers said:


> Loove Barret. I like Tiffa a lot too. The eyes should be opening soon, at around 2-1/2 to 3 weeks old? Can't wait


Yes, any day now!


----------



## hcdoxies

Eyes are open at 2.5 weeks!

I'm still teetering between shorthair and wirehair on Cloud... Thinking he might end up being a "pin wire" (really tight coat)

Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female wirehair









Barret - Black/tan dapple male longhair









Aerith - Chocolate/cream dapple female shorthair









Cloud - red male wildhair


----------



## hcdoxies

3 weeks old! Next week (4 weeks) they will start on PMR!

Coats have succesfully determined, and we have our first "silky" (aka "soft wire" - cross between a longhair and a wirehair)

*Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female wirehair*









*Barret - Black/tan dapple male "silky"*









*Aerith - Chocolate/cream dapple female shorthair*









*Cloud - red male shorthair*


----------



## BULLTLOTT

These puppies are adorable! I love dachshunds! Owned them all through childhood. :smile:


----------



## hcdoxies

6.5 weeks old! They have started on PMR and are loving it!

Here's a video filmed tonight!
HillCountry Dachshunds | Facebook

*Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female wirehair*









*Barret - Black/tan dapple male "silky"*









*Aerith - Chocolate/tan dapple female shorthair*









*Cloud - red male shorthair*


----------



## hcdoxies

7.5 weeks old!

*Tiffa - Chocolate/tan dapple female wirehair*


















*Barret - Black/tan dapple male "silky"*


----------



## hcdoxies

*Aerith - Chocolate/tan dapple female shorthair*


















*Cloud - red male shorthair*


----------



## Ania's Mommy

OMG!!! Barret!!!!! I could just explode with the cuteness....:tongue:


----------



## cprcheetah

OMG, they are all so stinking cute! I just love Tiffa though, she's my favorite


----------



## hcdoxies

This litter has been wonderful! They started out a little "meh" (speaking strictly from a breeder's POV... conformation and such) but have really blossomed! They have excellent personalities and are really unique!

Tiffa is our first wirehair born here -- very excited to have her! She's VERY wirey, too, just like her Mom!

But Barret.. oh my! He's our first "silky", which is when the wirehair gene and longhair gene meet and explode into a fluffy ball of cuteness! He looks like a teddybear! All this thick, curly hair on his face hide the shape of his eyes so they look black and beady... with that black nose... he reminds me SO much of a teddy bear!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

hcdoxies said:


> But Barret.. oh my! He's our first "silky", which is when the wirehair gene and longhair gene meet and explode into a fluffy ball of cuteness! He looks like a teddybear! All this thick, curly hair on his face hide the shape of his eyes so they look black and beady... with that black nose... he reminds me SO much of a teddy bear!


Holy moly. If you were within a 5 mile radius of me right now, you'd probably be wondering what that high-pitched squeal is.:tongue: He is absolutely adorable!! 

I think that I've mentioned it before, but I think it needs saying again. You have completely changed my view on doxies. I had NO idea they came in so many colors any coat types. I always thought they were black and red (I know they have an official name, but it escapes me at the moment) with short coats. 

The only real experience I've had with doxies were from my neighbors during my apartment days. These people lived downstairs and across the hall and had about 7 of them. It was a small apartment. And the people had the WORST hygiene I have probably ever experienced in my life (no joke, the people responsible for cleaning up after they were finally kicked out wore hazmat suits). ANd their dogs were absolutely the most ill-behaved animals I have seen. I know that it was totally their owners fault, and of course not the breed. However, it left me with a bad taste in my mouth for doxies. 

Oh, I guess I did kind of have another experience with doxies. My brother's poor Rottweiller was once violated by one (we're still scratching our heads on that one). The puppies were... not good...

But you have completely opened my eyes to a really great breed. I've actually done a small amount of research on their personality/temperament (because of you), and I would most definitely say I am a real fan now! 

Thanks for doing such a great job of representing your breed! Well, not YOUR breed, but I think you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## hcdoxies

Ania's Mommy said:


> I think that I've mentioned it before, but I think it needs saying again. You have completely changed my view on doxies. I had NO idea they came in so many colors any coat types. I always thought they were black and red (I know they have an official name, but it escapes me at the moment) with short coats.


Good - I'm glad! Everyone should experience a good doxie! I just love mine... They are ideal for any type of living situation - apartment, farm, ranch, suburbs, city living, country living... They're not fragile (so tough!), but still small (but not too small!) Very comical and fun-loving dogs  




Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh, I guess I did kind of have another experience with doxies. My brother's poor Rottweiller was once violated by one (we're still scratching our heads on that one). The puppies were... not good...


Ha! Yes, I read about that... weiner rott, was it? Or Rotten weiners? 



Ania's Mommy said:


> Thanks for doing such a great job of representing your breed! Well, not YOUR breed, but I think you know what I mean. :wink:


They ARE my breed... at least I feel that way 



Here are some of my favorite videos of my girls:

YouTube - dogs_6-7-10.wmv

YouTube - Lexi and her ball

YouTube - Lexi and Logan and a balloon.

YouTube - Mini Dachshunds - HillCountry Dachshunds


----------



## rannmiller

May I PLEASE have Barrett?! He is just too stinkin' cute for his own good! If he goes missing mysteriously, just know he's in a good home being fed PMR :wink:


----------



## 3Musketeers

Barret was miiine first XD.

But, I couldn't stand the thought of his face whiskers getting dirty. That's what a Silky is right, basically like a long-hair but with face hairs?

Startin to like Tiffa a lot now. Out of the recent litters, this one has been the most interesting to me :biggrin:. All diff coat colors/types.


----------



## Cliffdog

When I get bored I like to watch your livestream, it's like my daily dose of cute! Lol!


----------

